# Stoeger M3500 Front Sight Removal



## JuniorPre 360

I'm wanting to put the TruGlo Fat Bead for better visability on this shotgun. I figured I'd post here because the firearms section is a little dead and this is a waterfowl gun. I was wondering if someone knows if you can just unscrew the standard sight and screw in the new one? And would I just do it with a pair of pliers?


----------



## Mojo1

Off hand I'm not sure but I bet you can find the info you are looking for here

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=98&sid=7acb3341454baa64bebbcbaa4ecbc67a


----------



## BigMac

A mistake a lot of pepole make is getting caught up in the bead on thier shotguns. When shooting a shot gun you should never be looking at the bead. BOTH EYES OPEN & FOCUSING ONLY ON THE TARGET! Use your perefial vision to tell you the relation ship to the barrel not the bead. Sights are only put on shot guns for the purpose of gun fit. After that they are useless in my opinion!
I have had this discusstion with many at the shotgun range that don't belive me. In fact one guy told me to prove it by taking the bead off my gun & show him I can shoot just as well with out it. I did & shot just as well with out it. Did not even notice that it was gone. Another thing we do to prove the point that is fun is put a roll of TP over the barrel to block out the bead. Try it you will be supprised how well you shoot.
But if you really want to replace the bead most do screw out but some are pressed in. If it is pressed in you will have to have it taped to install a new bead or use one of the magnetic type. If it is already threaded make sure you get the right size screw as there are many sizes all close to the same.


----------



## wyogoob

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm wanting to put the TruGlo Fat Bead for better visability on this shotgun. I figured I'd post here because the firearms section is a little dead and this is a waterfowl gun. I was wondering if someone knows if you can just unscrew the standard sight and screw in the new one? And would I just do it with a pair of pliers?


Call me crazy but maybe the firearms section is dead because members are putting firearm threads in other sections.

Not a big deal, good post.

.


----------

